

What application do you use to write technical procedures? - jltz

I have been writing procedures using Microsoft Word, but I feel I&#x27;m limited by the amount of formatting I can do with Word.<p>Is there anything else out there that is directly geared towards writing procedures, user manuals, step by step tutorials and the like?
======
rufusjones
Without knowing (a) how long the deliverables are, (b) how many people will
read them, (c) in what form they will be read and (d) the degree to which they
will be repurposed, it's sort of hard to give you a single recommendation.

Many fairly large organizations use:

1\. Adobe Framemaker (for long stuff) 2\. Oracle Universal Productivity Kit
(very popular if the company is also building documentation or training). 3\.
One of the content management suites using DITA (usually HP or IBM).

The two most common-used, however, are Word and (gag) Excel.

------
olgeni
Emacs org mode -> export to HTML.

(if you can get away with it)

------
tjr
Have you tried LaTeX? Or GNU Texinfo, perhaps?

